# Power Electronics and Measurement & Instrumentation



## pe_wannabee_357 (Jun 2, 2011)

Could someone please recommend some great study material/books for understanding the basics of Power Electronics and Measurement &amp; Instrumentation.


----------



## bingcrosbyb (Jun 2, 2011)

pe_wannabee_357 said:


> Could someone please recommend some great study material/books for understanding the basics of Power Electronics and Measurement &amp; Instrumentation.


Wildi is a MUST for power electronics.

http://www.wildi-theo.com/index.php?p=Books01


----------



## pe_wannabee_357 (Jun 2, 2011)

bingcrosbyb said:


> pe_wannabee_357 said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone please recommend some great study material/books for understanding the basics of Power Electronics and Measurement &amp; Instrumentation.
> ...


Thanks! Any suggestion for "Measurement &amp; Instrumentation?"


----------



## willsee (Jun 3, 2011)

I believe GE has some white papers about protective relays...I'm sure someone else might now what i'm thinking i'm talking about


----------



## Dolphin P.E. (Jun 3, 2011)

willsee said:


> I believe GE has some white papers about protective relays...I'm sure someone else might now what i'm thinking i'm talking about


You are taking about the Art and Science of Protective Relaying by GE, It wasn't a great help for me. I found Blackburn book for Protective Relaying is much more useful even so I just skimmed thru it. The only thing is, the book is kind of expensive, over 100$ (I borrowed it from a colleuge), while the GE book is totally free.


----------

